# Terrorists want to talk peace - what is your take?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure they are serious, but if they are I have a theory. I think all the liberal propaganda about Bush and the war gave terrorists hope. When immediate withdrawal went up for a vote and was defeated 403 to 3 I think that sent them a strong message. I think they were counting on us having gone soft, and having no resolve. The vote on withdrawal must have been very destructive to terrorist morale.

For once petty political bantering may have had a positive affect. Whatever the original intent of that vote let us remember how our bickering affects the enemy, and how our unity affects the enemy.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well........if nothing else, it might provide a way to get some of the murdering bastards together in one place. That would be the only reason I could think of for agreeing to any kind of parlay. :sniper: Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't that kind of like a bank robber wanting to sit down and talk a truce with the police. I seriously doubt any government is going to take this serious and I seriously doubt any government will go looking for them if they just simply disappear into the ground and never come out again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Personally I would like to combine your ideas. Get them into one spot and put them into the ground. They may really want to talk peace, but it's to late for that.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ya... whats basiclaly going on is there like alright were going to attack USA all the way... heres how the conversation with them is going now that we are in IRAQ

"Hey mohammed fjlskdfjlsdkfjsdlfhsghfxcmxncviwery?"

"ya?"

"you know...we shouldnt have attacked the USA it seemed like a good idea at the time but now there kicking our ***..."

"Ya your right we should make a truce with them"

"ya great idea lets go out there and ask them"

they go outside...

pow pow pow... there done its simple on what happened


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Peace can always be had by giving the opposing force "OP4" everything it wants! So if terrorists are willing to talk about giving us everything we want lets DO IT!!!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> Peace can always be had by giving the opposing force "OP4" everything it wants! So if terrorists are willing to talk about giving us everything we want lets DO IT!!!!!


And you would belive them........Give me a break uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Diplomacy is the greatest justification to spill blood in the future. "You must show an effort for peace". To ansewer your question would I belive them : NO I belive nothing until I see results, but one thing is for sure, The terrarists would belive me!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Yeap ... I bet they want to talk ...

The only thing these folks understand is pure unadulterated butality ...

Just ask Ronald Schulz ... if you can

These people will need to be killed or beaten into total and utter submission that's all they understand ...

Just ask Ronald Schulz ... if you can

Oh ... but I repeat myself


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

If terrorists are seriously talkiing of peace, they are no longer terrorist, they become like all of us and their objective is lost. I do not believe they would, because they have their own idea how to get to a better world with plenty of good things, including virgins for sex. Intersting how about women suiciders. Would they have plenty of young guys for sex, when they find themsleves in heaven?


----------

